# SPERM



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

What have sperm and asylum seekers got in common ?.....

They come in thousands but only one works.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Not very PC makes it even better


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------

